# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Żylak w mosznie po lewej stronie w wieku 18 lat, pragnienie kontunuacji pasji.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam nazywam się Szymon mam 18 lat od 10 lat mam żylaka w mosznie po lewej stronie jednak od czasu gdy zacząłem ćwiczyć ( około roku może więcej) zacząłem się tym interesować zapisałem się na wizytę do urologa w celu uzyskania diagnozy, który po wizycie stwierdził u mnie żylaka. Stwierdził ,że nie mogę obciążać  (nie wiem których okolic ciała ) ciała i powiedział że z niektórymi ćwiczeniami na siłowni muszę odpuści jednak nie uzyskałem informacji jakie ćwiczenia muszę zmodyfikować i na co uwarzać. Jedynie co to wspominał że na pewno mogę ćwiczyć z ciałem położonym w poziomie czyli na ławce, ale to za mało. Ale wydaje mi się że mimo tego urazu mogę wykonywać ćwiczenia które nie mają w ogóle bliskości z zaistniałym problemem. I tu proszę was o pomoc mianowicie powiedzenia jakich rodzaju ćwiczeń muszę unikać oraz które okolicy ciała muszę oszczędzać aby nie doprowadzić do powiększenia. Cele "leczenia" jest nie powiększenie miejsca w którym przedostaje się żylak do moszny.
Z góry Dziękuje

----------

